# Disaster at the NC ADBA show



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There was a lightning storm today to at the NC ADBA and 3 dogs are dead and two people are in the hospital. I did not get anymore details than that so if anyone hears anything please post it here!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG thats devestating, those poor families. was anyone from here at that show do you know?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is horrible! I cannot imagine how horrid that must have been.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats horrid!


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

One of the Moderators at BBR was struck. 

What I am hearing is it is 4 to six people in the hospital and one dog dead. So sad for all involved.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh wow! A friend of mine was talking on the phone to someone at the show when the lightning hit. It was a bunch of chaos from there, I will be praying for those at the hospital and the good dogs we lost. Please people update here if you find out anything.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

found this ,doesnt say much says 7 sent to hospital but maybe this site will update when more info comes in.
Lightning strike sends 7 to hospital | Story | BLTWY


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank goodness for FB. Saw that one of my good friends who was down there with her dogs, was unharmed thankfully. What a horrible thing to happen. My hearts go out to everyone that was there, and more to those who lost their dogs.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! That's certainly not what you expect when you go to a show. My thoughts are with all those affected.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

there was a female dog and 2 pups killed... i was told from a friend over there that it was 4 people struck but i saw that news thing that says 7


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

someone i know ,knows and has spoken to someone there and all people injured will make a full recovery, doesnt say numbers , i just saw this on facebook.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

shadowwolf was there .. she and her crew are ok tho


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

motocross308 said:


> shadowwolf was there .. she and her crew are ok tho


That's good news, I'm glad to hear the people are fine. Those poor dogs though, Rest in Peace.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

motocross308 said:


> shadowwolf was there .. she and her crew are ok tho


Very good to know.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Very good to know.


she and bruce are good people ! i was glad to see they are ok!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow that is so sad. My heart goes out to those hurt and the dog's killed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh man that is horrible! Will be praying for the families


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I got more details on FB and happy everyone is ok but I did hear that the girl holding the dog who got killed was in critical condition. I do not know if that is old news but I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I got more details on FB and happy everyone is ok but I did hear that the girl holding the dog who got killed was in critical condition. I do not know if that is old news but I hope everything goes ok.


The girl holding the dog Sky is well. She was home last night and posting on other forums.

One person was released this morning. There are only 2 left in the hospital at this time.

They are lucky it wasn't worse. We could be looking at more lives being loss including people's lives. Storms like that are dangerous and unpredictable even in this day of age.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im glad everyones okay! .. thats just crazy.. 

Lightning struck a dog named sky? Does he have any offpring already? Have to call them the thunderstruck line.. ... Sorry, LOL, just making light of the situation.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

I was suppose to be there.. went to the USDO Event in Bushnell instead.. My friend was with me, his wife went to NC to score keep for the weight pull event there.. she is ok.. 
Very sad. My prayers and thoughts are with everyone who was there and their families.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words, Moto. Bruce and I appreciate them.

We are on our way back to Michigan as we speak. The show resumed as normal today and judging was finished up for Saturday's show 2 this morning. The clubs hosting the event took up a collection to have Sky cremated and her remains sent to her owners.

The quick thinking and teamwork on Saturday was absolutely amazing. Tables were used as stretchers until EMS and first responders arrived and those not in harm's way were kept safe.

I feel incredibly blessed to be part of such a phenomenal breed group. We may not always get along but we don't let others falter when disaster arises and we set our differences aside. 

To everyone who was there and had to deal with this, our thoughts are with you as you travel home today or tomorrow.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

What a horrible thing to happen when it was to be a day of fun and enjoyment.Thoughts and prayers to all and their families.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Man that is sad. I hope a complete recovery happens for all who can and peace comes to those who can't. May the dogs that died rest in peace.


----------



## BluePitBoi (May 18, 2010)

Glad everyone seems ok but poor dog(s). Wow just crazy.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

That was one of the craziest things ive ever witnessed in my life. It went from complete calm to total chaos in a second. Nikki was sitting in the suburban with the window down waiting to go in the show ring next to the tent that got struck. The flash was so intense that she thought it burnt her face. I was at our tent about to walk back up to the show ring. She immediately drove down to pick me up and before I could get in the truck it was dropping baseball size hail. We flew up an pulled in the weight pull building until the storm passed. Got a couple small dents in the hood from it, busted out both of the skylights in Webbos camper, and shattered the back window of someones pontiac. Im sure there was quite a bit of other hail damage as well. All I saw was 4 people that left on stretchers and a couple more that walked out with injuries. I only saw one dog that died but did hear there were a couple more puppies. 

We were just happy that everyone ended up being ok. I was amazed by the speed and great job the Burke Co. EMT's, paramedics, and police did. They defiently had their hands full with that situation.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow that is crazy!I'm glad eveyone is ok.RIP to the dogs.
Kinda glad my husband sprung last minute plans on us or we were supposed to go check out the show.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Wow that is crazy!I'm glad eveyone is ok.RIP to the dogs.
> Kinda glad my husband sprung last minute plans on us or we were supposed to go check out the show.


thats what i said.. one weekend im glad that we had other plans


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

wow that is horrible


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> That was one of the craziest things ive ever witnessed in my life. It went from complete calm to total chaos in a second. Nikki was sitting in the suburban with the window down waiting to go in the show ring next to the tent that got struck. The flash was so intense that she thought it burnt her face. I was at our tent about to walk back up to the show ring. She immediately drove down to pick me up and before I could get in the truck it was dropping baseball size hail. We flew up an pulled in the weight pull building until the storm passed. Got a couple small dents in the hood from it, busted out both of the skylights in Webbos camper, and shattered the back window of someones pontiac. Im sure there was quite a bit of other hail damage as well. All I saw was 4 people that left on stretchers and a couple more that walked out with injuries. I only saw one dog that died but did hear there were a couple more puppies.
> 
> We were just happy that everyone ended up being ok. I was amazed by the speed and great job the Burke Co. EMT's, paramedics, and police did. They defiently had their hands full with that situation.


Wow, that is intense. I am glad you are OK. I hope every one that got hurt has a complete and quick recovery.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Did lightning strike the dogs directly? Or were they on chains?
Poor things none the less, and so tragic,when they were there to have a good time.
It's cool to hear they pulled in to get one of the dogs cremated though.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Xiahko said:


> Did lightning strike the dogs directly? Or were they on chains?
> Poor things none the less, and so tragic,when they were there to have a good time.
> It's cool to hear they pulled in to get one of the dogs cremated though.


It either hit the tent directly or the ground close to the tent. I would say anyone that was leaning against the tent or a vehicle close to the tent got shocked. I believe the lady had her dog on a leash waiting to go into the show ring when it hit. The dog was a beautiful blue dog named Skyy.

It was just a loud BOOM & Flash and it was over that fast. Nikki said the people went to the ground and she thought they were dead. She was histyrical and in tears and I could hear everyone screaming from the campground. Then the hail came and it was like buckets of golf balls getting dumped out of the sky.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad you are safe.


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

I couldn't believe it when I heard-Prays out to everyone


----------

